
Navy says release of files into UFO sightings would 'damage' security - evo_9
https://www.businessinsider.com/navy-says-release-files-into-ufo-sightings-would-damage-security-2020-1
======
allovernow
>The Navy previously confirmed it was treating these objects as UFOs — which
means they are being treated as unexplained but not necessarily
extraterrestrial.

Very important point here that I think laymen gloss over as the term UFO has
come to be (incorrectly) synonymous with extraterrestrial (due in large part
to sensationalist media including, shamefully, outlets like the once
educational history channel).

Probably just some cutting edge tech that we don't want other states knowing
exist.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Yeah. Three scenarios exist. Either it's aliens, or it's natural, or it's
terrestrial tech. Releasing info on which of those would damage national
security? Not natural phenomena. Not aliens, unless they're helping us against
other nations, and would stop doing so if we exposed them. And not terrestrial
tech, unless it's _our_ terrestrial tech.

My money is on it being our terrestrial tech.

~~~
greenyoda
If it's aliens, releasing that information could cause mass panic over the
entire planet, which could indeed impact national security. But I'd agree with
you that it's most likely of human origin.

~~~
ksaj
If those aliens have the technology to get here, and mostly be only
accidentally spotted as the odd blip in the sky and some yokel's recounting of
an anal probe (a weirdly common reporting, so they must account for
something!), then I'd surmise that even the government and military folk are
completely out of their league, and gain nothing by hiding the facts.

Ever wondered why an alien ufo has never accidentally started a war with all
these oddball sightings? Surely they don't just appear everywhere except
around contentious zones.

It's most likely because those oddball sightings aren't alien ufos. But I only
have as much proof as those who believe "they're here."

------
buffaloo
The lack of trust engendered when ostensibly democratic institutions restrict
information about basic and important truths(?) seems like a national security
issue, too.

